# This condition is beyond being just horrible. There is no adjective out there to describe it



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thats all I have to say


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah there really are no words


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I know. There's no rest from it.


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

I find clinical depression worse.


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

Nadosa said:


> I find clinical depression worse.


At least with clinical depression, which is also a very difficult and sometimes deadly condition, is more common so it is easier to get help.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Being dead while alive is the best way I can think to describe it. Nothing is the same, and everything feels forever changed. Life is hard enough even at 100% health.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Evil.....Does that describe it....

Another term I heard years ago in an old book written by a DP sufferer was "The Filth"


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Chicane said:


> Being dead while alive is the best way I can think to describe it. Nothing is the same, and everything feels forever changed. Life is hard enough even at 100% health.


omg yes! Not only does it feel like that, but that it will also be like that forever and ever..


----------



## Sharon22 (Jan 10, 2018)

Being dead whilst alive. Im-fucking-possible to describe. Try talking to a Dr and they look at your like you're an alien.


----------



## Jesubz (Jan 14, 2018)

Your life went to war and it didn't come home. The house still stands. Someone else is moving in.


----------



## Dragonz (Jan 6, 2018)

Purgatory is the absolute definition of this disorder.purgatory,between heaven and hell.we are between life and death


----------



## Dragonz (Jan 6, 2018)

Or like if life is a radio station 104.4fm
We are just out of sink like 104.8fm so we can kind of hear(feel life)but its all fuzzy in between.
I cant describe it better than that


----------

